# elk hunt ground fell through



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I know it's late but me and a buddy just found out tonight our ground we have been scouting since spring for elk was sold yesterday and now we are out a hunting spot. Just curious if anyone could give any direction on some public ground within a reasonable distance of salt lake they know there are elk. Nothing huge just horns is all we care about at this point. Any help is more than appreciated.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ask the new owners


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> Nothing huge just horns is all we care about at this point. Any help is more than appreciated.


the horns don't taste that good.

do you have a general archery tag? lambs has elk but hard to hunt up there. you're also limited to spikes or cows until the extended around here.

look for an any bull area if you want bigger horns but eat them quick before they're out of velvet and hardened off.;-)


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Anywhere on the extended area has elk and its all anybull..Good luck!


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

stick&string89 said:


> Ask the new owners


 Yeah we tried but they are a guide service and said we can be a paying customer and hunt it for a few grand.



Groganite said:


> Anywhere on the extended area has elk and its all anybull..Good luck!


 I think thats where we will end up wait for them to start ruttin and see if we cant get close to one.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

After loosing the ground we had planned on hunting and some satellite map "scouting" the day before the hunt we found a pond we would try and sit on opening day i have a bull tag and my hunting buddy has bull and buck we spotted some bulls through we will try for next weekend and managed to get a buck opening day! It was his first deer with a bow and not bad having not been able to scout much! will throw up a pic tonight.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

We managed to knock this one down.

View attachment 38937


He was broadside at 40 and my buddy missed a little to the right but it was a pretty good miss straight in his neck and broke it didn't take a step made tracking him pretty easy.


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Heck of a good first buck with a bow. Congrats to your bud.


----------

